# Biker im Taunus gesucht



## peppes01 (10. März 2009)

Servus zusammen,
ich (Student,29 Jährchen) bin neu hier und suche Anschluss an Leute, die mit dem MTB im Taunus rund um Bad Camberg (Idstein, Limburg, Feldberg etc) aktiv sind. Möchte vor allem gerne Tagestouren in netter Gesellschaft machen und in diesem Jahr auch noch mindestens eine längere Tour im Ausland fahren. 
Freu mich über jede ernst gemeinte Rückmeldeung 

In diesem Sinne, bike on! peppes01


----------



## Tuck (7. April 2009)

tach, ich bin 31 konditionell vollkommen am ende, adipös und habe atophierte muskulatur nach kreuzband-op. aber ich will wieder in saft und kraft kommen. haste lust, dich auf biktouren zu treffen? ich komme aus niedernhausen.

viele grüße


torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuck (7. April 2009)

ich wäre dabei und komme aus niedernhausen. bin wieder einsteiger / anfänger und dementsprechend schnell kaputt.


----------



## peppes01 (8. April 2009)

hi tuck,
klingt so als ob man einfach mal telefonieren sollte und dann ma schaut was geht. schickst de mir mal deine nummer und wann ich dich erreichen kann per mtb-news-nachricht oder email? 
beste greetz, peppes01


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (29. April 2009)

Hio Folks...

wie wäre es am Sonntag mit der Emsbachtal Radwegseröffnung ... ich starte ab Idstein.

Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## peppes01 (29. April 2009)

servus,
sonntag bin ich leider schon woanders unterwegs... :-(
ansonsten gerne!
was is das denn für ein weg? klingt interessant...

best, peppes


----------



## Tuck (29. April 2009)

bin in der sächsischen schweiz unterwegs. macht aber mal ein paar bilder wie es dort ist und wie die strecke verläuft!


----------



## spoonempire (3. Mai 2009)

na tuck, wie war es in der sächischen schweiz? ich komm aus der gegend. aber dort ist es zwar wunderschön, aber biker sind dort oft nicht gern gesehen.

@all, bin erst hergezogen. wenn jemand schöne single trails kennt, meldet euch mal bei mir. würd au gern mal ne tour mit ortskundigen machen


----------



## Tuck (3. Mai 2009)

tach!

es war super dort. das wetter optimal die gegend wunderschön. gefahren sind wir eher eine normale radwandertour, ohne viel action. ja, hier im taunus kann man ziemlich gut fahren. ist ne nette gegend hier. allerdings nervt es ziemlich, wenn man immer direkt einen stich vor der tür hat, ohne sich warm fahren zu können. wer mal eine g1 tour fährt, da bin ich dabei!


viele grüße aus niedernhausen

tuck


----------



## dzibus (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche nette Leute, die mit mir den Taunus erkunden.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch Anfänger bin es aber nicht bleiben möchte. (Ach ja, bin 26 und w!)


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (18. Mai 2009)

Na dann meld dich einfach...

Mittwoch ab 18. Uhr bin ich jetzt öfters bei Go-Crazy in Oberursel dabei und ansonsten rund um Idstein mal an freien Tagen (die leider sehr spärlich momentan sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dzibus (20. Mai 2009)

TaunusHillHoppe schrieb:


> Na dann meld dich einfach...
> 
> Mittwoch ab 18. Uhr bin ich jetzt öfters bei Go-Crazy in Oberursel dabei und ansonsten rund um Idstein mal an freien Tagen (die leider sehr spärlich momentan sind)


 
Kannst mich ja informieren, wann deine freien Tage sind. Heute wird das nix

Joanna


----------



## Lambi79 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

komme aus Rüsselsheim, bin mittlerweile 30 Jahre alt und suche auch noch ein paar Mitfahrer, denen ich mich anschließen kann, um im Taunus ein bißchen zu Radeln.
Meinen körperlichen Zustand würde ich maximal als mittelmäßig bezeichnen.

Falls das Wetter am Freitag halbwegs ordentlich sein sollte, wollte ich noch eine Tour machen. Wenn ich mich irgendwo eine Gruppe anhängen könnte, wäre das supi!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (24. Mai 2009)

Hio...

mit dem Forum sich verabreden ist immer schwer. Ruft einfach mal durch wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt dann fahren wir ne lockere Runde ;-)

0151-12758764 (auf Band reden, in meinem Kaff gibts manchmal schlechten Empfang)

chris


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (25. Mai 2009)

Zu zweit für die Donnerstag Tour sind wir schonmal...

noch jemand lust auf regelmäßiges Biken und mitzuradeln? Einfach anrufen...


----------



## Tuck (25. Mai 2009)

ja, ich wäre bereit, regelmäßig zu fahren! einfach mal ne pn an mich!

torsten


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (25. Mai 2009)

just give me a call.....

Mittwochs bin ich immer bei GoCrazy am Feldbergr..sonst unter der Woche gehts auch abends ;-) Unsere nächste Tour startet Donnerstag ca 18.00 wenn nix dazwischen kommet bei mir. Lockere Runde übern Taunuskamm...eiserne hand..platte...wildpark...taunusstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (29. Mai 2009)

AUFRUF: Heute 18 Uhr....

Lambi und ich sind schon dabei.

Treffpunkt: Idstein-Eschenhahn

Wer Lust hat einfach anrufen(Tele-Nr. steht weiter oben)


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2009)

servus
komme aus idstein-lenzhahn
fahre alles von lockeren CC-Touren bis hin zu anspruchsvollen enduro trailtouren.
kenne mich demnach im hochtaunus ausrreichend aus um ein paar nette Touren zustande zu bekommen  
also wer mal lust hat einfach melden (am besten per PN)


----------



## TaunusHillHoppe (12. Juni 2009)

Also wer Lust hat...

Sonntag früh, Tour von Idstein in den Rheingau mit Abschlußbierchen entweder in der Rausch (Eltville) oder weiter in Richtung Rüdesheim... ;-) 

meldet euch...sonst radel ich solo ;-)


----------



## dookie (18. Juli 2010)

mahlzeit,

fahrt ihr noch zusammen?
würde gerne paar neue wegen probieren.

also meldet euch mal.

mfg
frank


----------

